# dbus failed to start



## Myron (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys im installing fbsd 8.0 in my lenovo sl410 and trying to start the dbus i think the syntax is right but it says >> command not found 


```
kamote# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
```


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus : command not found.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you have dbus installed?
`# pkg_info -Ix dbus`


----------



## Myron (Jun 3, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Do you have dbus installed?
> `# pkg_info -Ix dbus`



hmmm i think not yet let me check, i be rightback 
the dbus is on his way installing now 

ahhhh hey guys im having problem with hald command not found how to install via ftp remote?


----------



## Myron (Jun 3, 2010)

Myron said:
			
		

> hmmm i think not yet let me check, i be rightback
> the dbus is on his way installing now
> 
> ahhhh hey guys im having problem with hald command not found how to install via ftp remote?



ahhh nevermind i install both now next to xorg setup


----------



## Myron (Jun 3, 2010)

yay if i execute this 

```
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro
```
its says fatal error hmmmmmm guys anyone can help me? :r

i have my another problem to startx


```
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "kamote:0" in "remove" command
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

Both dbus and hal should have been installed when you installed Xorg.

How did you install Xorg?


----------



## Myron (Jun 3, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Both dbus and hal should have been installed when you installed Xorg.
> 
> How did you install Xorg?



hi sir dice thanks for your reply i install the xorg via ftp and all the libraries installed properly, i install the xorg something like this  

```
kamote#cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg make install
```


----------



## SIFE (Jun 3, 2010)

when shell tell command not found that is mean the binary version of command it is not installed .

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/dbus
make install clean
echo dbus_enable="YES" >> /etc/rc.conf
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
```


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

If Xorg was buit with hal support it's better to add also:
`# echo 'hald_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`
otherwise some more tuning is required to get mouse/keyboard working.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

Myron said:
			
		

> hi sir dice thanks for your reply i install the xorg via ftp and all the libraries installed properly, i install the xorg something like this
> 
> ```
> kamote#cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg make install
> ```



Which would have installed both dbus and hal as a dependency.


----------



## Myron (Jun 3, 2010)

hello guys thanks for your time for share your idea, im happy now my lenovo work fine running kde4 hehehe weeeeeeeeeeeee solved!!

actually i follow this guide http://rhyous.com/2009/12/18/how-to-install-and-configure-a-freebsd-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde/ and it works like charm and next i want to explore some of freebsd functions,, freebsd rocks!!

thanks


----------



## Myron (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys what is name of the utility to open or install a adobe flash player  and guys what is the best wifi manager?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

Myron said:
			
		

> hey guys what is name of the utility to open or install a adobe flash player


Looking for this? www/linux-f10-flashplugin10



> and guys what is the best wifi manager?


The console. Seriously, we don't have one. None of the Linux GUI tools work on FreeBSD.


----------

